# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tonguesandwich



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

HappyBirthday Tonguesandwich!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope its a great one...TS


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I hope this was on your list?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL Leave it to Jeff..


Happy Birthday TS!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, TS
Aaaroooooo...


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Have a Great Birthday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy B-day TS!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet.....and thanks everyone!

TS


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear TS!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Better late than never!

Happy B-Day TS!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday. NOw I know where you got your name at. seeing that picture of you and your wife. LOL


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha Ha! I was thinking the same thing DT!
Happy Birthday TS! Hope you got something you wanted!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy belated birthday TS... Hope you had a great day!


----------

